# Looking for Appartment(costa del Sol)



## Master (May 28, 2008)

Hello 
i am new to the board i am looking for an appartment in Torremolinos or in Malaga for a 11 month contract.
The appartment should have an terrace,not on the first floor,maybe around 50-70qm2 2 or 3 rooms ,and the price can be at a max of 600 euro a month.
I know this site (SNIP) but the problem is my spanish level is only at level a1,if anybody knows some estate agent with some english or german skills would be fine.
Greets Master


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Log into Self catering holiday villas, apartments, cottages, for rental worldwide as it implies you are dealing directly with the owners and some favour long term lets as tourism is down by 30%.

Good luck.


----------



## AGPwallah (Jun 26, 2008)

Master said:


> Hello
> i am new to the board i am looking for an appartment in Torremolinos or in Malaga for a 11 month contract.
> The appartment should have an terrace,not on the first floor,maybe around 50-70qm2 2 or 3 rooms ,and the price can be at a max of 600 euro a month.
> I know this site (SNIP) but the problem is my spanish level is only at level a1,if anybody knows some estate agent with some english or german skills would be fine.
> Greets Master


Hi Master,

I have a one bedroom apartment, 50sqm, in Arroyo de la Miel (Benalmadena) handy to all public transport. It's on 7th floor of 11th floor block with terrace benefitting from afternoon/evening sun. The rent is negotiable but would certainly be well inside your max of 600 euro/month and is currently available. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Master (May 28, 2008)

AGPwallah said:


> Hi Master,
> 
> I have a one bedroom apartment, 50sqm, in Arroyo de la Miel (Benalmadena) handy to all public transport. It's on 7th floor of 11th floor block with terrace benefitting from afternoon/evening sun. The rent is negotiable but would certainly be well inside your max of 600 euro/month and is currently available. Let me know if you are interested.


Have you Pics of them?
Or i am end of this month in Malaga so you have any contact info we arrange Meeting and i can visite the appartment

Greets


----------



## AGPwallah (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Master, 

Unfortunately the only pic I have is a view of the pool from the terrace of the apartment and I haven't worked out how to upload it to here. My mobile number is +34600674627 and if you SMS me with your email address I can send the pic to you and I can send you further details etc. so that we can arrange a viewing at the end of the month.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Have a look in Sur in English, its one of the free newspapers down here.
Property to let | Benalmadena | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com


----------

